# Williamsburg, VA CCO (Prime Outlets at Williamsburg)



## karen (Mar 14, 2006)

Thought I'd add this info here, as well. Taken from my haul thread here:

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=41691

They just got their shipment in yesterday at the Williamsburg Virginia CCO, and have Porcelain Pink MSF, a HUGE amount of LE sets and Holiday sets, the holiday pigment set, a quad, gelee sets, etc in stock now.
Read on for more of what they have...

 Quote:

  Also, if anyone else lives in the area(sorry, I don't do CPs, but I'll be happy to give you the phone number and address of the store)...they also had Tint Toons, The Lip Gelee Sets, LOTS of the Luxuries Croc cases(pink and teal cases), also Treasures and Stashettes cases, the holiday palettes, macroviolet and LOTS of other fluidliners, the teal mini brush sets, old gold pigment, and all the other pigs listed above, the MSF I listed, fine china lipglass, glitterliners, anti-establishment e/s, etc

There was also some sort of quad there. I can't remember for the life of me which one it was, though. I remember it having some kind of teal or blue-ish shade in it, but none of it looks good on me.
If someone named it, I might remember which one it was.

LOTS of good stuff this shipment. 
Williamsburg Virginia CCO @ Prime Outlets.


----------



## karen (Mar 14, 2006)

I should also mention that if you use your Prime 1 member card(free to join), you get an additional 10% off the outlet prices.

Everything I got in that haul thread totaled only $120.72


----------



## MACActress (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm jealous. I wish I could go, but it's atleast 2 1/2 hours away and my mom will not want to drive me there =/


----------



## karen (Mar 14, 2006)

Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You might be able to talk her into it if you mention there's also a Coach, Guess, and Lancome Outlet. There's got to be something here she'd want.
Here's a list of store directories there. Maybe you can get her to take you and make a day of it: http://www.primeoutlets.com/storedircat.asp?cntrId=1045
Hope that helps


----------



## MACActress (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks so much =) I'd love to but I pretty much have already hit up outlets and discount stores for the season. I've had countless trips to Marshalls and TJ Maxx + Loehman's, Potomac Mills, and Leesburg lol. I'm also the coach-aholic, moreso than she is.  I'll try and convinnce her, might be easier since I'm on spring break, but I'm also in tech week for a show. But thanks so much for all your info =) 

I just remembered my brother is coming home next week, but I doubt he'll get here in time =P Oh well I can have him take me anyway. Last break he went to Richmond and left me here, time for payback =P


----------



## user2 (Mar 14, 2006)

Awww I want Porcelain Pink MSF BADLY!!!!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 14, 2006)

Too bad I'm not going to Williamsburg until the summer. =( I'm in Lynchburg now and it's just too far of a drive.


----------



## amethyst_twine (Mar 15, 2006)

If anyone's getting stuff there, PLEASE do a CP for porcelain pink to Singapore for me! Thanks


----------



## Isis (Mar 15, 2006)

That's not too far from me! But I don't think I've got the time to drive down there anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to find out what the quad is.

There's Michael Kors, BCBG Max Azria, & Le Gourmet Chef stores too! I think there's going to be a day trip soon!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you know if they'll ship? If so, can I have their number?


----------



## karen (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_That's not too far from me! But I don't think I've got the time to drive down there anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to find out what the quad is.

There's Michael Kors, BCBG Max Azria, & Le Gourmet Chef stores too! I think there's going to be a day trip soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was looking at pics of quads yesterday trying to figure out which one it is. Don't take my word for it, but the Liza PM quad looks like it MIGHT be the one. As I said in my haul thread, it had some kind of teal or blue-ish colour in it. That's what I'm going on. If anyone can name other quads, I might remember the name.

The only reason I'm not sure about Liza is because it didn't set off any bells in my head when I heard the name. It's probably a better idea to call up there and ask. Just tell them a friend of yours was there yesterday and saw the quad, but can't remember which one it was. The number there is 757-564-8660.

I also went into the Michael Kors outlet yesterday, looking for some spring shoes. The lady that was working was snobby and ignored me, so I walked out. Went to the Etienne Aigner outlet instead.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The KB toys outlet had some awesome stuff for my kids, too. Coach had a great sale... and these BEAUTIFUL pale green bags. I'm considering going back for one. I love that outlet mall! It's only 10 minutes away from me, but I only have the time to go up there once in a while.


----------



## karen (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 
_Do you know if they'll ship? If so, can I have their number?_

 
I honestly have no idea if they ship, but you can always call and ask. I posted the number in the previous post. They had lots of the Porcelain Pink MSF left, a couple Kitchmas full sized left, but only 1 of the pigment sets left(after I bought one). I doubt the set is still there, but again, you can ask. I *think* they had a bunch of anti-establishment, and they had  quite a few of the quads and holiday sets.


----------



## karen (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_I was looking at pics of quads yesterday trying to figure out which one it is. Don't take my word for it, but the Liza PM quad looks like it MIGHT be the one. As I said in my haul thread, it had some kind of teal or blue-ish colour in it. That's what I'm going on. If anyone can name other quads, I might remember the name.

The only reason I'm not sure about Liza is because it didn't set off any bells in my head when I heard the name. It's probably a better idea to call up there and ask. Just tell them a friend of yours was there yesterday and saw the quad, but can't remember which one it was. The number there is 757-564-8660._

 

Still looking. Another possibility is the free to be quad. This one is probably a bigger possibility, actually.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 15, 2006)

IIRC, CCO's don't ship.. give 'em a call and ask..


----------



## ancilla (Mar 15, 2006)

is the Prime 1 member card a local virginia thing, or for any CCO? i cant find info about it. thanks


----------



## karen (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ancilla* 
_is the Prime 1 member card a local virginia thing, or for any CCO? i cant find info about it. thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They do have it in your closest location for Prime Outlets(Grove City, Pennsylvania). Just go to guest services @ the outlet center to sign up. It's not a credit card, btw. It's just a discount card. 
For more information on it, go here:
http://www.primeoutlets.com/cntrdefault.asp?cntrid=1024


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_Still looking. Another possibility is the free to be quad. This one is probably a bigger possibility, actually._

 
I called and it is the Free to Be Quad and they won't shop. I want that quad!! But since I live in Arizona I won't be getting one unless someone does CP.


----------



## Isis (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_Another possibility is the free to be quad. This one is probably a bigger possibility, actually._

 
Whew... Thank goodness I just got that one then!

I seriouslly have to get down there! lol snobbishness I can deal with. I work at Saks and that seems to be a prerequiset there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always have fun dishing it back to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I had more outlet stores availavle to me like in Williamsburg and Rehoboth. I've got one outlet mall near me but I can't say it's all that fab. The only stores worth going to there are White House/Black Market, Saks off 5th (but you have to be in there on a shipment day to get the good stuff), & NM Last Call (still insanelly $$$$!!).


----------



## AGB (Apr 9, 2006)

do you happen to know if they always get their shipments around that time??


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone know if this CCO is any good? I haven't been yet. I'm in Richmond, and if I'm going to pop the baby in the car for an hour long drive each way, I want to make sure this CCO isn't as big a waste of time as the one I went to at Arundel Mills in MD!


----------



## MACActress (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Williamsburg, VA-- anyone?*

I've never been there, but the last I heard of it was about a yearish, maybe less, ago and people said it was pretty good. 

Might I ask why you went to Arundell Mills? Wouldn't Leesburg or Potomac Mills be closer?


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Williamsburg, VA-- anyone?*

Oh, I'm originally from MD (Columbia) and was up there visiting my Mom! lol

Thanks for the info!


----------



## kellis84 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Williamsburg, VA-- anyone?*

I went there like a couple of weeks ago n i thought it had a lot of good mac stuff... they had formal black eyeshadow compacts in intense eyes and cool eyes, porcelain pink msf, all the natural msfs, i got an older basic brush set.. i think patternmaker?? ... lots of full size brushes, lots of eyeshadows (from lure collection n others) some pigments .. well it had a lot of variety of stuff... more than the first time i went, so i guess it depends.. but yeah i cant wait to go again.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my bday is in march n im planning to go again...

to add... i still think the one in Potomac Mills is still better but thats a lot farther from me... i live in Va beach.

(anyone else go to williamsburg n find good stuff??)


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Williamsburg, VA-- anyone?*

I've been wanting to go up to Williamsburg for a while. I've lived in Hampton for 23 years and have NEVER hit the outlets there. Can you believe it? Anyways, anyone know the exact address?


----------



## Brianne (Apr 29, 2007)

I was at this CCO on April 20th.  They were pretty stocked.
-LOTS of blushes and cream blushes, including several LE's (Maidenchant blushcreme and Shy Angel sheertone shimmer blush for example)
-Light, Medium Dark, and Dark MSF naturals
-Loads of eyeshadows (Mancatcher, Aquavert, Black Tied from Lure, In Living Pink, Relaxing, Bateau from Sundressing, plus lots more from the regular line)
-Several chromeglasses
-Lipstick in Pink Apertif, Pink Maribu, plus more LE's
-Lots of lipglass
-Baumy Bronze & Aquamelon TLC
-Shell Pearl and Sunsparked Pearl beauty powders
-Several pigments (Accent Red, Blue Brown, Night Light, Sunpepper, Shimmertime, Fairylite, plus a couple others)
-The usual smattering of foundations/concealers/powders
-Skincare (Fix+, Cleansing Oil, etc in old packaging)
-Quads (Well Plumed, Boy Beauty, Free to Be, Sweetie Cake)
-Holiday '06 palettes and lip sets
-182 brush for around $32
-Assortment of shadesticks/kohls/powerpoints/technakohls
-Couple fluidlines (Delphic, Haunting, Iris Eyes)

Also had a couple BB shimmerbricks (Gold and Peony)


----------



## Stiletto Mafia (Aug 24, 2007)

*CCOm Prime Outlets Williamsbrug Va.*

Here's my haul from my trip to Prime Outlets.

From CCO
Well-plumed quad
Man Catcher e/s
Chartru paint
Liquid Last eyeliner Classic Cream and Greenplay
Chrome Glass in pastel Polish

Also two pairs of shoes from 9 West for $35.00
And my best deal, mini hobo from Michael Kors retails $198 and I got it for $50!


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 22, 2007)

I made my first trip to the Williamsburg Prime Outlets CCO today. I got Copperclast pigment, Petalpoint powder blush, and Bare Fetish lipglass (I wish I had gotten two because I really like it).

My Mom got In Living Pink e/s.

I wish I could remember what else they had. LOL!


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 20, 2008)

Visited the CCO this past weekend, here's what I remember:

*Pigments*
Softwash Grey
Pastorale
Aire-de-blu
Mauvement
Quick Frost

*Eyeshadows*
Fertile
Floral Fantasy
Rose Blanc
Cranberry
Lavender Sky
the pink/purple mineralized duo

A couple of Tendertones, some Slimshines, including Kissable, Fix+, Strobe Cream and other skincare in the old packaging, Silverbleu S/S, Sweetie Cakes quad, Novel Twist kabuki and bag, Blue Peep F/L, 187, 217, 224, 219, 210 brushes, a lot of paints, etc.

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## peacelover18 (Mar 18, 2008)

Went again this past week - they have a ton of new stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jewel Blue E/S
Zonk Bleu! E/S
Woodwinked E/S
Firespot E/S
Cocomotion Pigment
Peachykeen Blush
Peachtwist Blush
Plumfoolery Blush
Vivacious L/S
A bunch of Mattenes, including Poise
Uppity F/L
Northern Light MSF
Gold Spill MSF
Global Glow MSF
Glissade MSF


----------



## peacelover18 (Jul 4, 2008)

They got lots of new stuff now!

-All 3 McQueen Paint Pots and Shadows
-A couple of the Heatherette Pencil Duos
-The Royal Assets palettes, and all of the sets (pigments, glosses, etc)
-A ton of MSFs, including Lightscapade, Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne, Warmed, Light Flush, and Gold Spill
-A ton of blushes, including Emote
-A ton of Slimshines and Mattenes
-Rubenesque, Artifact, Blackground, Indianwood, Moss Scape, and more paint Pots
-A ton of d/c shadesticks, including Sharkskin, Royal Hue, Corn, and Sea Me
-Fix+ in the new packaging, Prep+Prime, Wipes, MU Removers, etc


----------



## soco210 (Jul 6, 2008)

was just there on saturday, they have a TON of stuff.  this cco is so much b etter than my home cco in grove city pa!  they have bronzescape and sun power solar bits, all 4 royal assets palette and the cool piggie set, a ton of the mattenes, slimshines, lipglasses and lipsticks.  2 quads in take wing and sweetie cake, a TON of piggies including sweet sienna and gold stroke... 7 MSFs in gold deposit, shimpagne, porcelain pink, lightscapade, warmed, light flush, and there was one more i'm blanking on, both moonbathe blushes, shadesticks, paint pots, the mcqueen stuff, novel twist both palettes and brush sets and 2 of the lipglasses.... thats all i can think of right now!

lmk if you're looking for anything in particular i may remember more by name!


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if the CCO's ship?? 


Is there a place where the phone numbers are listed?? Thanx all!


----------



## soco210 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LM_MAC_MAVEN* 

 
_Does anyone know if the CCO's ship?? 


Is there a place where the phone numbers are listed?? Thanx all!_

 
the cco's will not ship or take purchases over the phone, or even quote prices for that matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the phone number for the particular cco you're looking for will be on the outlets directory page.  HTH!


----------



## Cachica (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soco210* 

 
_the cco's will not ship or take purchases over the phone, or even quote prices for that matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the phone number for the particular cco you're looking for will be on the outlets directory page.  HTH!_

 
That sucks.. I really want the MSF in Lightscapade and Shimpagne, but don't live around the area... Dang.


----------



## jomar_makeup (Aug 29, 2008)

I went about a week ago and they had alot of the matte2 eyeshadows.  They also had Expensive Pink.  

I really like the texture of the matte2 eyeshadows.  I got Flourishing, Copperplate, brown script, and tete a tint.  I also got Cranberry lipliner.

They had most of the Stylistics lipglass, tendertones and lip conditioner.  

They had alot of other stuff but, I was only looking at the eyeshadows and lip liners.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 17, 2008)

i was here this past weekend. i purchased blot powder loose in medium dark, beauty powder blush in shy beauty, and select cover-up concealer in NC42. 

thank goodness they were out of NC42 studio fix fluid, otherwise i would have had a fit. they had the 187 i bought last week for $29.50, which really upset me. i should have waited 4 days!

i think i will go back this weekend since it is only 30 mins from my house; i would like to buy more blushes and pigments and check out the e/s since i made myself stay away from them. they had a few quads i want to pick up and LOTS of lip colors. it was heaven for a mac newbie.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 23, 2008)

Whats the address of the place? I may drive up from Norfolk! Anyone for carpooling?


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 13, 2008)

Made another trip yesterday. Here's what I remember:

*Pigments*
Aire-de-Blu
Helium
Gold Stroke
Dark Soul
Lovely Lily
Viz-a-Violet
Violet
Revved-Up
Pastorale

*Eyeshadows*
Gorgeous Gold
Evening Aura (Neo Sc-Fi)
Time and Space (Neo Sci-fi)
Expensive Pink
Femme Noir
Post Haste
Pen n Pink
Signed, Sealed
Poison Pen
Rose Blanc
Pagan (McQueen)
Claire de Lune (Moonbathe)
Rite of Spring

*Blushes*
Emote
Joyous BPB
Feeling BPB
Trace Gold
Taupe
Spaced Out (Neo Sci-Fi)
X-Rocks (Neo Sci-Fi)
Afterdusk (Moonbathe)
Otherwordly (Moonbathe)
Lots of creme blushes

Light Flush and Gold Spill MSFs

Cash Flow, Green Stroke, Perky, Layin Low, Girl Friendly, Rollickin, Electro Sky, and a brown paint pots

1N,2N, brown and reddish colors from Neo Sci-Fi, Blankety, Myth, Fleshpot, Eager, Vegas Volt lipsticks

A bunch of Fluidlines including Royal Wink, Dipdown, and Blacktrack

Heatherette lashes and both BPs

Colour Forms green brush set


----------



## amourbliss (Nov 26, 2008)

Just wanted to let anyone know who was interested that the cco will be doing 10% off for Pajama event from 12am - 3am on Friday!! I know I'm definitely gonna be there!!


----------



## orkira (Dec 5, 2008)

I went there yesterday and got the #190 face brush for $22.50.  Such a great deal.


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

anyone know what they have there right now?


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 24, 2009)

Fafi Eyes 1
Fafi Eyes 2
Shadowy Lady Quad
Tempting Quad
Heatherette BP - Alpha Girl
Dark MSF Natural/Shimmer DUO
A ton of mineralized e/s
A huge lot of eyeshadows
187 brush
Christmas 07 and 08 eyeshadows sets
Nordys Summer 08 excl blush


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 25, 2009)

do they happen to have sea and sky mes there?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheWorldsDresse* 

 
_Fafi Eyes 1
Fafi Eyes 2
Shadowy Lady Quad
Tempting Quad
Heatherette BP - Alpha Girl
Dark MSF Natural/Shimmer DUO
A ton of mineralized e/s
A huge lot of eyeshadows
187 brush
Christmas 07 and 08 eyeshadows sets
Nordys Summer 08 excl blush_

 
I haven't been there since at least January and this is the exact same stuff. They need to restock!!!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, anyone been to this cco lately? my sister is going to stop in for me I think on Monday and I'd like to get an idea of what they have so she doesn't have to list it all on the phone, lol. tia.


----------



## Miz Pina (Apr 17, 2009)

Abby - My sister just went down to Williamsburg yesterday and I asked her to check out the CCO for me. If I hear anything from her, I'll update.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Miz Pina, my sister actually called me today and was there. Here's some of what they had:
-Mineralize Blushes in: Gleeful, Merrily, Love Thing, Nuance, Warm Soul
-MES in: Two to Glow, Pink Split, Odd Couple, Fresh Green Mix
-reg e/s: Neo Sci-Fi, Cool Heat, Naughty Nauticals, Matte2, Fertile, Claire de Lune, Rose Blanc, Starflashes, etc.
-LE Brushes: 183, 185, 179
-187
-Brush sets from Holiday 08 and Color Forms
-Pearlizer & 181se set from Holiday 08
-Paint Pots: Girl Friendly, Rollickin, Greenstroke and one more I forget
-Hothouse l/g
-Pigments: Violet, Lovely Lily, Fairylite, Vis-A-Violet (all violets, lol)

And that's pretty much all I was interested in so I didn't see about other items. HTH!


----------



## lawandordercore (May 28, 2009)

Anyone been in this CCO lately? It's an hour drive from my house and I'm looking mostly for the yellow neo sci fi polish and anything newer.


----------



## peacelover18 (Jun 4, 2009)

Went to the CCO yesterday - they have lots of new stuff.

+About 20 pigments/glitters - Heritage Rouge, Spiritualize, Copperbeam, 3D Silver Glitter, Gold Glitter, Reflects Blackened Red, Reflects Bronze, etc
+About 25 e/s - Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Girlie, Haux, Vellum, Time & Space, Poison Pen, etc
+Both CCBs from Ungaro
+Petticoat, Gold Deposit, Light Flush MSFs
+A bunch of past holiday palettes, including Smokey palette from Red She Said
+Love Thing, Merrily, Warm Soul mineralize blushes
+A bunch of beauty powder blushes including Sweetness, Stark Naked, Joyous, etc

That's all I can remember, but they were pretty well-stocked.

Here's what I bought:

Girlie eyeshadow
Haux eyeshadow
Vellum eyeshadow
Vex eyeshadow
Plink! lipstick
Sweetness BPB
Bobbi Brown Pink Raspberry Pot Rouge

HTH!


----------



## Miz Pina (Jul 21, 2009)

Just got back from our annual Williamsburg vacation and of course no trip is complete without a stop or two at the CCO. They had a great selection! Much better than is currently at Leesburg (for those in Northern Va) or at least since my last visit there.

Blushes
Otherworldy, Spaced Out, X-Rocks
I’m not much of a blush hound but they had quite a nice selection of blushes & powders. Sorry, I don’t really know all the names.

Pigments
Gold Mode
Vintage Gold
Cocomotion
Lovely Lily
Viz A Violet
Spiritualize
Antique Green
At least dozen or so total.

4 Glitters ^ Peacelover18 previously listed.

Blonde, Brunette, Petticoat, Gold Deposit & Light Flush MSFs

Trip Cool Eyes 
Trip Warm Eyes 
Trip Softsparkle Pencils
Trip Lip gloss trio

Holiday 2008 eye palettes
Holiday 2008 pencil & lipglass sets
3 Royal Assets 2007 palettes (1 silver, 2 gold)

All of Dame Edna
Both Fafi Quads
Heatherette Powder
Monogram Collection

3 Fragrances

Brush bag
Smaller sizes of hardside Matt Murphy bags (Black & Red)
Jacquard Medium Bag

Eye Shadows
Deep Shade
Meet the fleet
Blue Flame
2 other dark blues?
Pandemonium
Mont Black
Talent Pool
Post Haste
Fertile
Femme Fi
Claire de Lune
Knight
Top Knot
Henna
Rose Blanc
& at least 15 more (also a few in a basket on top of the display)

CCB 4 (Ungaro + 3 others)
Metal-X ( I think all)
MES – all the 2008 trios, family silver, earthly riches, hot contrast, fresh green mix. heat/element
Tempting & Shadowy Lady Quads

About 10 or so Mattenes (Bing & Kirsch)
Comet Blue Dazzleglass
20-30 Lipsticks for some reason every cco I pick up and look at retrofluid but never buy. This time was no different. Does this happen to anyone else?
Glosses, Gelees, Tendertones (Orange, purple, red, 3-4 others)

2 cups full of brushes 184, 187, 188, 211, 265, 209, and many many more
2006 brush set, basics
2008 brush set, basics
Colourform brush sets & novel twist shadow palettes

Rave & Black Russian Pearlglides
Orpheus & Raven Eye Kohls
I can’t remember if it was rave, raven or both. They had a few others too.

Fluidline
Sweet Sage
Frostlite
Silverstroke
Blue Peep

Paints
Flammable
Chartru
2 other paints (Artjam? & Pixel?)

Nail Polishes
Boom!
Spicemix
Beiged Bliss
And a few other meh nps. Until I get my whirlwind fix, I fear all other mac nps will be meh to me J Maybe the ones in the fall collection will ease my pain. Where are you whirlwind?!

I picked up
.Moonflower e/s
.Mont Black e/s
.Black Russian Pearlglide
.Frostlite Fluidline
.Petticoat MSF
.Kirsch Mattene
.Comet Blue Dazzleglass
.Sweet & Nice Tendertone

There is also a Designer Fragrances & Cosmetics Co in the outlets. For anyone into Lancome, they had:
Velvet Diary Palette
Daria ? palette
Couture Warms palette
Blush/Eye Palette
Powder with the elephant on it(?)
Etc.
Several other eye shadow singles & palettes
5 nail polishes (the blue one, rouge ?, 3 others)
20 or so various lipsticks & glosses

enjoy!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 23, 2009)

ohh if anyone goes to this CCO again can you let me know? i would like to get my hands on Blonde MSF


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Jul 26, 2009)

Good morning, everyone!

Sorry for such short notice, but I'm planning on heading out to the CCO later today and if anyone is interested in sharing a ride (I'll drive), please contact me via PM. 

I'll be leaving the Hampton Roads area between 1130-Noon today unless plans suddenly change.

I also plan on visiting the new Bare Escentuals store at Prime Outlets which apparently opened on July 17th.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes if anyone still goes please let me know if you can get blonde MSF I got Paypal


----------



## belle89 (Aug 18, 2009)

I visited this CCO on my way to VA beach this past weekend. I've never gone to a CCO before and it was as awesome as I've heard. 

I made a list of everything I remembered seeing but can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do remember seeing...

*MSFs *- Petticoat, Blonde (BBR), Redhead (BBR), Highlight powders - Dame Edna, Heatherette
*E/S* - Mineralized e/s (don't know the names, sry), a lot of Cool heat e/s, both Dame Edna trios, Tempting quad (Cult of Cherry)
*CCBs *- Both from the Ungaro collection
*Blush* - soo many X-Rocks (Neo Sci-Fi), ladyblush, a lot of creme blushes
*Pigments *- they had a couple, can't remember the names

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful with names, I was in a rush.


----------



## peacelover18 (Sep 26, 2009)

Went back to the CCO a couple days ago. It had most of the usual stuff, with a few new additions:

Both Hello Kitty Quads
Both HK Blushes
Both HK Beauty Powders
HK Lipsticks: Cute-ster, Most Popular, Fresh Brew
2 HK Lipglasses: the purple and the orange I think
Blonde, Brunette, Petticoat, Gold Deposit, and the 2 Sugarsweet MSFs
Some Mineralized blush duos - Moon River, Love Rock, Hot Planet, Light Over Dark, Earth to Earth
4 Dazzleglasses - Comet Blue, Steppin Out, Glamour O.D., and Pleasure Principle

They also now have the American Beauty makeup line that's carried at Kohl's.


Here's what I picked up if you're interested:
Blonde MSF
Moon River Blush Duo
HK Lucky Tom Palette
Pucker Tendertone


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 6, 2009)

Was here yesterday, all of the things Peacelover mentioned were still there. They also had:
-Blushes: Emote, Blooming, Otherworldly, X-Rocks, Spaced Out, Enough Said, Stark Naked, Joyous, and of course the MBs mentioned above.
-Pigments: Spiritualize, Vintage Gold, Viz-A-Violet, Mega Rich, Mutiny, Circa Plum, Reflects Blackened Red Glitter, and a few others from the pigments released in 2008.
-Mineralize loose powder foundation in Medium and darker (no Light or Light Medium). 
-3 HK lipsticks: Fresh Brew, Cutester, Most Popular
-Eyeshadows: Cool Heat e/s, Claire de Lune from Moonbathe, Starflash (Go, Mink & Sable, Star By Night, Lotusland), Matte2 (Pen'n Pink, Poison Pen), Fertile, Rose Blanc, Mont Black, Apres-Ski, Bitter, Surreal, etc. They had a TON of these.
-MES: Heat/Element, Brightside/Gallery Girl, Sea & Sky, Fresh Green Mix, and a bunch of others
-Shadesticks: Taupographic, Fresh Cement, Lucky Jade, Pink Couture, etc.

...and a ton more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty good CCO.


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 8, 2009)

Did they have the royal assets warm eyes palette? If so, would anyone be willing to CP me one prettty pleeeasseee?


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 11, 2009)

I believe they did have it. They had many different royal assets products. Unfortunately I was just there on vaca, I don't live there, so I can't CP


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 12, 2009)

It's okay. Thanks for offering if you could do it....that didn't make much sense but I hope you got it lol


----------



## Flaminbird (Oct 15, 2009)

I may stop here in two weekends if I can.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Nov 28, 2009)

I was there for Midnight Madness on Black Friday!  (They were giving an extra 10% between 12am and 6am).

They had:
*Eyeshadows: *Knight, Pandamonium, Top Hat, Lotusland, Purple Shower, Glamour Check!, Dreammaker, Evening Aura, Time & Space, Expensive Pink, Magnetic Fields,  Femme Fi (i think).
*Mineralize Eye Shadows:* Inter-view, Pink Split, Two to Glow, Fresh Green Mix, Engaging, All Color Craft MES-except Natural Flare.
*Quads/Palettes:* Too Dolly, Lucky Tom, Both Dame Edna, Tempting, Shadowy Lady, Holiday 2008 Palettes including the smokey one, Graphic Gardens-Fresh Cut.
*Paint Pots: *Rollickin', Girl Friendly, Greenstroke.
*Blushes:* X-rocks, Spaced Out, Light Over Dark, Hot Planet, Tippy, Fun & Games, Sweet as Cocoa, 
*Lipglass:* Soft & Slow, Naked Space, HK-Mimmy, HK-Nice Kitty,HK-Nice to be Nice, Sugar Sweet Tricolor glosses, Lip Gelee - including Saplicious
*Lipstick:* Astral, Sci-Fi Delity, HK Cute-ster, HK Fresh Brew, A bunch of slimshines, Lollipop Loving (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- got my backup),
*Pigments:* About 15 including Cocomotion, Mutiny, Gold Mode, Reflects Transparent Teal
*Sets: *Graphic Gardens Lip Bags, Look in the box - Sun Siren & Seductress
*MSF:* Blonde, Brunette, Perfect Topping, Refined.
*Foundation/Powder*: Various Studio Fix Powders, Mineralize Loose, Select Tint in Medium Dark and one other shade
*Skincare: *Studio Moisture Fix, Rose Fix+, Fast Response Eye Cream, Moisturelush eye Cream

That's all I can remember...I think they're getting new stuff in early December.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2009)

I love this CCO! great customer service, very helpful via phone, and their brush selection is awesome! I'm going there next month! I'm excited!!


----------



## lenchen (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_I was there for Midnight Madness on Black Friday! (They were giving an extra 10% between 12am and 6am).

They had:
*Eyeshadows: *Knight, Pandamonium, Top Hat, Lotusland, Purple Shower, Glamour Check!, Dreammaker, Evening Aura, Time & Space, Expensive Pink, Magnetic Fields, Femme Fi (i think).
*Mineralize Eye Shadows:* Inter-view, Pink Split, Two to Glow, Fresh Green Mix, Engaging, All Color Craft MES-except Natural Flare.
*Quads/Palettes:* Too Dolly, Lucky Tom, Both Dame Edna, Tempting, Shadowy Lady, Holiday 2008 Palettes including the smokey one, Graphic Gardens-Fresh Cut.
*Paint Pots: *Rollickin', Girl Friendly, Greenstroke.
*Blushes:* X-rocks, Spaced Out, Light Over Dark, Hot Planet, Tippy, Fun & Games, Sweet as Cocoa, 
*Lipglass:* Soft & Slow, Naked Space, HK-Mimmy, HK-Nice Kitty,HK-Nice to be Nice, Sugar Sweet Tricolor glosses, Lip Gelee - including Saplicious
*Lipstick:* Astral, Sci-Fi Delity, HK Cute-ster, HK Fresh Brew, A bunch of slimshines, Lollipop Loving (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- got my backup),
*Pigments:* About 15 including Cocomotion, Mutiny, Gold Mode, Reflects Transparent Teal
*Sets: *Graphic Gardens Lip Bags, Look in the box - Sun Siren & Seductress
*MSF:* Blonde, Brunette, Perfect Topping, Refined.
*Foundation/Powder*: Various Studio Fix Powders, Mineralize Loose, Select Tint in Medium Dark and one other shade
*Skincare: *Studio Moisture Fix, Rose Fix+, Fast Response Eye Cream, Moisturelush eye Cream

That's all I can remember...I think they're getting new stuff in early December._

 
same as above with some additions
*Brushes:* 179,185,174,162,134,189,165,116,192,129sh, 259, 206,208, 202,221,166,249,242, and the 252.
*MSF:* porcelain pink, blonde, refined, perfect topping, and petticoat
*Blushers:* sweet as cocoa, flirt and tease, notable, hand finish, cheek and cherful,x-rocks, spaced out,  improvise and all of the grand duos except intenso and grand duo. they also have creme blushers.
*pigments:* gold mode,antique gren, mutiny, spritulize, mega rich, circa plum, cocomotion, reflects blackened red.
*Palettes:* hello kitty both, both dame edna palettes, trip cool and lip palettes,Holiday 07 cool and warm palettes, holiday 09 palettes all 4 palettes as well as all four 08 palettes, both fafi quads.
*sets:* look in a book
*Mineralize eye shadows:* ones from holiday 08, engaging, sea and sky, odd couple.
*eye shadows:* talent pool, time and space, et tu boquet?,and many others..
*skincare:* naked honey body wash


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 16, 2010)

would anyone be willing to cp the 116 and porcelain pink for me?!


----------



## Cydonian (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_would anyone be willing to cp the 116 and porcelain pink for me?!_

 
I'm going by there in a little over 2 weeks... I could do it


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 5, 2010)

My sister called me, she was at this CCO today, and she listed off some of the products for me. Basically they have everything as stated above, though a couple things not mentioned is the Holiday 09 eye kit that has Shimmertime pigment and Blacktrack fluidline. Also, e/s Sugarshot, One-Off, Unbasic White, Creme de Miel, Fashion, Grand Entrance, Evening Aura, Femme-Fi, Mont Black, Talent Pool, Time & Space, Fertile, etc. Plenty more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise they had the same MSFs, etc that were listed above. HTH!


----------



## llauureen (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm thinking of going to the outlets tomorrow, have they gotten any worthy shipments in since late February?


----------



## VAQTPIE (Apr 8, 2010)

I was there last Saturday...they had most of the same items from the post above from mid-March.  I'm not sure how that compares to what they had in February.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone been here lately? We'll be in the area on Sunday and I'd like to stop there


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 20, 2010)

Sheeshh!! Today was the jackpot at this CCO! They just got a shipment of pigments in that they had no idea was coming. They had the motherload of pigments!!

They had a lot of glitters:

Blue, Violet, Fuschia, gold, Silver, 3D Gold, Gold, Reflects Antique Gold, Reflects Copper, Reflects Blackened Red, Reflects Rust, Chartreuse and I think a couple more?

Then they had Landscape Green, Black Black, Basic Red, Primary Yellow, Golden Olive, Rose, Pink Bronze, Copperbeam, Fairy Lite(got the last one for a CP), Pink Vivid (another CP/last one), Bright Fuschia, Fuschia, Violet, Antique Green, Cocomotion, Tan, Milk, Teal, Cornflower, Pink Bronze, Frozen White, White Gold, Mutiny, Heritage Rouge, Chocolate Brown, Spiritulize, Mega Rich, Circa plum, Steel Blue, Golden Lemon Museum Bronze, Blondes Gold, Pink Opal, Melon and I know others but cant remember. 

They had a ton of e/s too most of what above except they also had Humid, Etu Bouquet, Black Tied, Ricepaper, Nylon. I did not see Expensive Pink, Fashion, Grand Entrance or Unbasic White.

I think everyone else was the same as what was listed above. Also I didnt see any e/l or f/l


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jul 6, 2010)

I was also there on 6/20/10 so I didn't post an update on that date.  But, I went back on 7/4/10 and they had a few more new items....

More pigments...not sure if they had new ones compared to the previous list, but the SA there stated that they received more of a lot of the pigments they already had (i.e., they have over 100 jars of Kitchmas).

They had both MB from the Holiday 09 collection, many MB from Colour Craft, MSF's from Colour Craft, I picked up the last Comfort MSF. 

Lipsticks from Holiday 09, CCB's from Style Black...I will try to add more as I remember it.

I'm going back again in a couple of weeks (likely either 7/18/10 or 7/25/10) and I will try to take detailed notes.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Jul 29, 2010)

headed to prime outlets on saturday to stock my kit. Its my first trip and i am excited! Hoping to get some brushes and lipsticks.... we'll see!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Oct 20, 2010)

I was there on 10/15/10.  New stuff:

  	Give Me Liberty of London eyeshadows, lippies, blushes (no Shell Pearl B/P though), nail lacquers
  	MAC To the Beach eyeshadows (Firecracker, Sweet and Punchy, Shimmermoss)
  	MAC To the Beach Get Away Bronze Blush
  	MAC To the Beach Creme Bronzers
  	A few pigments and glitters...not as many as earlier this year
  	The two pigments from All Races, All Ages, All Sexes
  	Stacked 2 pigments from Spring Colour Forecast
  	B, V, Slick Black Greasepaint Sticks

  	I will edit as I remember more...


----------



## xmichelle (Nov 8, 2010)

Can I purchase on the phone from a CCO? If not, can someone help me? TIA


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 20, 2010)

I was told by several people that the CCO's used to but no longer do. I'd at least call and ask though because you never know.


----------



## xmichelle (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (May 8, 2011)

I'm heading to this CCO tomorrow -- I'll be sure to get a list of some things they have since no one has posted since 2010!

  	Wish me luck in finding some of the stuff I missed the past few months!


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (May 9, 2011)

Ok went today and scored big time.

  	They had a bunch of Venomous Villains stuff. All the pigments, MCLP in Cajun, all Cruella and Evil Queen single eye shadows, Strange potion and the other evil queen lip glass, one of the mineralize eyeshadows.

  	All GMLOL single eye shadows
  	All tartan tale bag sets
  	Tartan tale eyeshadow palettes
  	A few of the Style warriors blushes (didn't catch the names, sorry!)
  	Humid, Shimmermoss, and one other single eyeshadow in TTB packaging
  	Pink Friday lipstick
  	Both Spring Forecast stacks
  	Tons of pigments
  	Going Bananas, Saffron, and a bunch of other single eyeshadows
  	2 TTB Cream Bronzers
  	Over 20 mineralize eye shadows
  	All different types of brushes
  	A huge basket full of nail polishes
  	MSF in Porcelain Pink and Refined
  	Dirty Plum GMLOL blush

  	They had all the superglasses, quite a few dazzle glasses, and the lipglass in the square tubes. Had all three of the sun tint colors as well. That's all I really remember off hand. If you're in the area definitely stop by. I was a little overwhelmed with everything today since they were training people.


----------



## karen (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow. I haven't been to this forum in forever!

  	I love that this thread is still here. I live in Seattle now(which also has the Outlets), but will be coming back to visit Virginia in August. Maybe I'll stop in and see what the Wmbg store has.


----------



## OverratedObsess (Oct 1, 2011)

Karen, I think we flip-flopped because I just moved from Seattle, and now live here in Virginia. 

 	 		I was just at the CCO on Thursday and they just received a shipment a couple days earlier. I was surprised to see a lot more permanent shades than they normally carry.


 	 		- MSFN - in shades light-medium (around 20 of them), medium, medium plus and dark. No MSFN's in light. =(
 	 		- MSF - Porcelain Pink
 	 		- They just received items from the Wonder woman collection but I wasn't interested in them. 
 	 		- 2 mascaras 
 	 		- Soft Ochre Paint Pot (only had 2 on the shelf and I picked up 1)
 	 		- Quite a few of Permenant eyeshadows like Humid, crystal avalanche, Plum dressing, lucky green, electra, and silver ring. All those shades they only had one or two left, so they will go fast. 
 	 		- 131 brush 
 	 		- 2 mac purfumes (Mac DejaRose Perfume and another one with I think a tan top on it)

​


----------



## karen (Oct 1, 2011)

ha! We must have - because I actually lived in Newport News(in the Lee Hall area) right before I left in 2008. I was raised in Newport News and Hampton. 
  	I'm always astounded when I meet people here in Seattle, that are originally from Newport News. I worked with one girl who was,and at my last house here, my neighbour was from there, too!

  	I didn't get a chance to stop by the CCO when I visited in August, but I did stop by the Yankee Candle Flagship store. I always loved that place. They carry tons of discontinued scents, for cheap(and still accept the YC coupons).


----------



## VAQTPIE (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update.  I'm originally from Hampton and now live in Richmond. I'll be at this CCO next Wednesday...so I'm looking forward to finding some goodies!


----------



## Shantastic (Nov 1, 2012)

I was at this CCO a few weeks ago. They had a lot of Prolongwear lip cremes, Kissable Lipcolours (flaunting it, peacocky, scandelicious, love peck), all 3 quads from the MAC Shop, MAC Cook collection, LoveRush blush, Coygirl blush, Equilibrium Blush, Springsheen blush, a travel sized cleanse oil, MAC wipes, various pigments and glitters, shimmer moss e/s, three ring yellow, e/s, and more. That's just all that I could recall.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 19, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but has anyone been there lately?  I'm going to be in this area first week of Sept. and wanted to know if it was worth the drive there.


----------



## NicoleL (Dec 15, 2013)

I went to the Williamsburg CCO just over a month ago.  I can't remember what all was there, but I do remember there being a good selection of Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation, Estee Lauder Pure Color Illuminating Powder Gelee in 2 colors, Estee Lauder Signature Satin Creme Blush in 3 colors, Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in a few colors, Bobbi Brown foundations, a couple MAC foundations, a good assortment of MAC eyeshadows, and a few MAC paint pots.  Of course they have alot more products than this, I just listed the few things I can remember for sure.

  Here's what I came home with.
  - Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge for Lips and Cheeks in 20 Raspberry ($18.25 normally $26.00)





  - Estee Lauder Pure Color Illuminating Powder Gelee in 01 Shimmering Sands ($29.50 retailed $42.00 when it was available, it was limited edition)


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 11, 2014)

My friend went last week… I had her look for some le things I was looking for but they didn't have any  She said it was pretty bad selection


----------



## shnymrsh (Aug 18, 2014)

Has anyone been to this store recently? Just wondering if it is worth the trip. Thanks!


----------



## NicoleL (Aug 19, 2014)

I was there a couple months back.  I got some items that are still available and not limited edition or discontinued so I was happy to pay about $25 less than retail for my total purchases.  I got a MAC paint pot in constructivist (retail $21 paid $13), a Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar (retail $44 paid, $29.50), and an Estee Lauder Gelee powder eyeshadow in cyber ruby (retail $24 paid $17).  I can't remember anything more specific that I saw other than MAC blot powder.  I think if you already have alot from the brands under the estee lauder family it probably is a limited selection.  But if you are just getting into these brands like me and not looking for alot of limited edition items they have a great selection.


----------



## shnymrsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I generally go there looking for LE collections but I could definitely use a backup of core items, especially blot powder


----------



## NicoleL (Aug 19, 2014)

I think there may have been a limited edition MAC blush but I couldn't swear to it.  I also just got into MAC within the last few months, so if there were things from old collections I might not have noticed.


----------



## syrillem (Nov 12, 2014)

I was just here over the weekend. I got a few LE lipsticks but that was the only thing that was really interesting. Oh and the MSFs as well. They had soft and gentle, stereo rose, lightscapade and some others. But you can never beat the prices at the CCO picked up Pure Heroine for about $12 with tax


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 2, 2015)

Bumping this since I just moved to the area (Newport News).  Any good finds as of late????


----------



## treasuremymac (May 6, 2015)

My sister was nice enough to stop by this CCO and pick some things up for me on her way to another location.
  She saw Alluring Aquatics bronzer in Golden, a variety of Mac permanent lipsticks, some Prabal Gurung lipsticks (cant remember which colors), some lipsticks from the 2014 holiday collection, Brooke Shields small eyedshadow palette and a few AA lipglasses.


----------



## Jill1228 (May 6, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> My sister was nice enough to stop by this CCO and pick some things up for me on her way to another location.
> She saw Alluring Aquatics bronzer in Golden, a variety of Mac permanent lipsticks, some Prabal Gurung lipsticks (cant remember which colors), some lipsticks from the 2014 holiday collection, Brooke Shields small eyedshadow palette and a few AA lipglasses.


  Fer reals?  I am heading there tomorrow...after I check out the new Lilly Pulitzer prints at Ocean Palm


----------



## treasuremymac (May 6, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> Fer reals?  I am heading there tomorrow...after I check out the new Lilly Pulitzer prints at Ocean Palm


  yep. she was there sometime this past weekend. if you go, please share your haul! cco threads arent updated often so its nice to see whats available in stores


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 6, 2015)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately? I am heading that way this weekend


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Aug 15, 2015)

Heading up to the outlets tomorrow. I'll update everyone if I find anything particularly exciting


----------



## ladykaty92 (Aug 24, 2015)

Did you find anything at the CCO? I am thinking about stopping by there tomorrow.


----------



## NicoleL (Sep 27, 2017)

Not sure how much help my haul will be since I went at the beginning of September, but figured I'd share anyway.  I picked up a Mac extra dimension eyeshadow in fathoms deep, Mac handwritten, Mac fig 1, Mac spice lip gloss, Bobbi Brown mini shimmer brick in bronze, Bobbi Brown blonde eyeshadow, Mac Fruity juicy pearlmatte powder.  When I was there they were having an additional 30% off, but all items were final sale.


----------

